# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Mogelijke tips omtrent concerta

## Gast magda

best ouders
ik wil graag reageren op het volgende ik heb zelf een zoontje van vier jaar
die eerst concerta 18mg kreeg en nu sins kort 36mg het word volledig vergoed
door onze ziektekosten verzekeraar Geove ik denk dat het uitmaakt voor wat
voorn paket je kiest je kunt een gedeelte ook terug ontvangen van de belasting dat geld voor alla medicijnen op recept die je zelf moet betalen
ik las ook de vraag over slaap problemen mijn kinderarts heeft mij laten weten
dat als dat een probleem zou worden je een extra pilletje retalin kan geven tegen het einde van de middag of een pilletje waar ik de naam niet van weet die helpt het stofje aan te maken in de hersenen die nodig is om in slaap te komen

----------


## liesbeth

Opmerkelijk dat Geove Concerta vergoed heeft. Wij zijn daar ook bij verzekerd, maar onze eigen bijdrage bedraagt circa EUR 45,- per maand. Wij hebben de meest uitgebreide aanvullende verzekering. Volgens ons vergoedde Geove (nu Menzis) met dit maximale aanvullende pakket EUR 200,-- voor het hele jaar en daar redt je het dus mee voor maar 4 maanden! Kloppen deze bedragen ook bij jullie? Dit is voor ons belangrijk in de keuze voor de nieuwe zorgverzekering 2006.

----------

